# [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren!



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*[Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren!*

Hi Community, 

da doch sehr oft die Frage auftaucht wie man die Herstellerangabe der Reaktionszeit einschätzen kann hier eine "kleine" Erklärung von mir.

Als erstes muss man zwei Arten der Messung unterscheiden:

a) r + f bedeutet rise und fall und entspricht einem s/w Wechsel

b) g-2-g bedeutet grau zu grau, wobei grau leider nicht von den Herstellern definiert wird 


Die "ehrlichere" Angabe ist immer r + f (schwarz-zu-weiß) da hier die Werte ziemlich einfach zu Messen sind, weil Schwarz und Weiß keinerlei Interpretationsspielraum zu lassen.

Die Angabe g-2-g (grau-zu-grau) ist leider sehr schwammig da keine genauen Angaben zum Grauwert gemacht werden, so dass jeder Hersteller hier seine eigenen Farbwerte verwenden kann.

Es muss festgehalten werden das ein s/w Wechsel (r + f) immer länger  dauert als ein grau-zu-grau (g-2-g) Wechsel, also sind die r + f Werte  grundsätzlich höher. Daher lassen sich eigentlich nur die r + f Werte von  verschiedenen Monitoren direkt mit einander vergleichen.

Man kann also sagen das ein Monitor der mit g-2-g 2ms angeben wird ca. die selbe Reaktionszeit hat wie ein Monitor der mit r + f 5ms angeben wird.
Die Angaben sind natürlich individuell verschieden, da oft der selber Hersteller mal bei einem Produkt r + f angibt und bei einem anderen Modell des gleichen Herstellers g-2-g. Besonders wenn ein Monitor als "Gamer" tauglich beworben wird, wird sehr gern g-2-g benutzt da hier die Angaben immer tiefer liegen.

Wann ist ein Monitor Gaming tauglich?

Diese Frage ist recht schwierig zu beantworten da doch der Mensch individuell verschieden ist. Die perfekten Werte eines CRT Monitiors (Röhre) lassen sich leider auch mit dem besten LCD Display nicht erreichen.
Mann kann aber grob sagen das bei einer Reaktionszeit von 5ms (g-2-g) und bei einer Reaktionszeit von 8ms (r + f) die obere Grenze der Spieltauglichkeit erreicht ist.
Da leider der g-2-g Wert nicht in einem Standard definiert wurde, sind das nur Annäherungswerte, so das es Monitore gibt die mit angegebenen 5ms (g-2-g) einen mit 2ms (g-2-g) schlagen. Das war jetzt ein extrem Beispiel das zum Glück doch sehr selten vor kommt.

Grundsätzlich gillt wenn ein Hersteller einen Monitor mit 2ms bewirbt, unabhängig davon ob g-2-g oder r + f, will er dem Kunden zu verstehen geben das er Gaming tauglich ist. Daher kann man sich schon grob nach dieser Angabe richten.

Von daher ist es am besten man erfragt bei einem Produkt den r + f  Wert, wenn er nicht angeben wird sollte man eine eMail an den Support schreiben. Die meisten großen Hersteller sind da doch recht kulant und beantworten so eine Anfrage meistens.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar Unklarheiten ausräumen was die Reaktionszeit betrifft.

mfg Hulk!


----------



## Pixy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

Ich persönlich wusste dies schon, aber dennoch sehr schön Erklärt.

Danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## derP4computer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

Hast du das abgeschrieben oder selber verfasst? 
So was bin ich garnicht in der Lage zu formulieren und oder in Worte zu fassen.
Hut ab und ein Lob für diese Erklärung.


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

unser hulk verfasst immer alles selber  Abschreiben oder c/p kann ja jedeer 



> So was bin ich garnicht in der Lage zu formulieren und oder in Worte zu fassen.


Jeder fängt mal klein an, man muss sich nur trauen etwas eigenes zu verfassen! Rückschläge und Kritik gehören auch dazu wie das gefühl was gutes getan zu haben. Schau dir mal meine ersten Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum an und dann die SSD Blockbuster, dann weißt wie sehr sich ein Mensch steigern kann wenn er nur will und bereit ist aus Fehlern und Kritik über sich hinaus zu wachsen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

Ja @roheed weiß aus Leid geprüfter Erfahrung das es von mir selber geschrieben ist, weil er immer meine Grammatik überprüfen muss, hehe!


----------



## ad_ (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

Schön erklärt! Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Erklärung] Was bedeutet die Angabe der Reaktionszeit (2ms, 5ms, 8ms) bei Monitoren [Die Wahrheit]!*

So kleine Update in Bezug auf Gamingtauglichkeit!


----------

